# Re Chinese cnc routers



## galito_za (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi all.

I am a novice when it comes to Cnc routers. Would like to know if any of the members have imported any Chinese machines. I am looking for a reliable factory that produces good quality machines. 

Thanks 
Nelson


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Nelson,

Welcome to the forum..


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------

